# Tipps zum angekn mit Method Feeder und Winkelpickerinkel



## Nikii (14. Oktober 2013)

Hey 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Preiswerten und guten Winkelpicker und  MethodFeeder. Bin beriet für die Method Feeder bis zu 50 Euo inklusive  Versand auszulegen. Die Winkelpicker sollte bei ca. 30 Euro liegen.
LG  Niklas         #h


----------



## Mind (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tipps zum angekn mit Method Feeder und Winkelpickerinkel*

Gib lieber 30€ mehr für die Method Feeder aus und kauf dir die Balzer Magic.
Sehr schöne Rute mit der ich schon einige schöne Brassen und Kapitale Rotaugen sowie einen Satzkarpfen ohne Probleme raugeholt habe.

Picker kann ich dir leider nichts empfehlen. Hab seit Jahren keine mehr, warum eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Hümpfi (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tipps zum angekn mit Method Feeder und Winkelpickerinkel*

Warum willst du unbedingt 2Ruten kaufen? Winkelpicker und Method Feeder passen sehr gut zusammen. Ich Fische dafür eine Tubertini Next Generation Light Feeder 3, 30 m. Die Rute wird mit großen Fischen am Method locker Fertig ist aber noch sensibel genug um mit kleinen Futterkörben und Haken auf kleine Rotaugen zu Fischen. Ich hab für meine 85 € bezahlt. Du bekommst viel für wenig Geld bei dieser Rute!

Mfg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tipps zum angekn mit Method Feeder und Winkelpickerinkel*

WP und Feeder bzw Method Feeder sind eigentlich 2 völlig verschiedene Dinge. Ein "vernünftiger" Winkelpicker kommt auch nicht mit 40g / 50g Wurfgewicht daher, sondern ist extrem sensibel.

Für 50 Euro kann ich die Spro Cresta Feeder empfehlen, bekommste z. B. bei Ebay. Für 30 Euro einen vernünftigen Winkelpicker zu finden ist echt schwer...meistens sind das dann diese Glasfaserstöcke...
Ich persönlich fische einen Mitchell Avocet Winkelpicker. Ein schönes Teil, allerdings kostet der auch ein wenig mehr.


----------



## Nikii (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tipps zum angekn mit Method Feeder und Winkelpickerinkel*

@Hümpfi
Die Rute sieht Ziemlich gut aus, aber ist mir etwas zu teuer. Bissher hab ich nur ne schlechte billige Feederrute. Das sollte also meine erste "vernünftige" Method-Feederrute werden.
Wenn diese fein genug ist auch kleine Roraugen zu fangen wäre ich bereit 70 Euro zu betahlen. Das wäre allerdings mein oberstes Limit da ich noch Schüler bin und nicht so gut bei Kasse bin.
LG


----------



## Hümpfi (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tipps zum angekn mit Method Feeder und Winkelpickerinkel*

Die Sache mit dem Geldmangel als Schüler kenn ich =)
Die Rute ist Leider dieses Jahr erst rausgekommen und somit ist eine Preissenkung in nächster Zeit nicht zu erwarten und Gebraucht wirst du da auch nichts finden.

Ich könnte dir noch was anderes Empfehlen 
Korum CS Feeder in 10ft
http://www.friedfischen.de/de/korum-cs-10ft-feeder-559.html
Oder das Selbe in 11ft
http://www.friedfischen.de/de/korum-cs-11ft-feeder-474.html

Die Ruten sind fürs Method Fischen "Entwickelt" worden, jedoch sind sie sehr Feinfühlig und somit auch fürs leichte Feedern auf Kurze Distanz und mit kleinen Körben geeignet. Ich selbst Fische 2 dieser Ruten und bin Vollkommen zufrieden. Zudem bietet dieser Internet Shop einen Super Service.

mfg


----------



## Nikii (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tipps zum angekn mit Method Feeder und Winkelpickerinkel*

Meinst du ein Wurgewicht bis 30 Gramm reicht zum Method fischen? 
Was hälst du von der Browning Force Feeder? Hatte ich in einem YouTube Video gesehen. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bcA...c=ok7aC5Ik65d1NIDSFEXmFzJLI5jrxx0uZH31xfwggzw

MfG


----------



## wrdaniel (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tipps zum angekn mit Method Feeder und Winkelpickerinkel*

Was für eine Feederrute besitzt du denn schon? Nur weil es Method-Feederruten gibt, muss man nicht eine nehmen die auch so beschriftet ist. Für das Methodfischen eigenet sich im Grunde jede Rute die in der Lage ist das gewünschte Gewicht zu werfen. Es muss noch nicht mal eine Feederrute sein.


----------



## Nikii (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tipps zum angekn mit Method Feeder und Winkelpickerinkel*

Das ist einfach nur ne billig Rute von Askari. Um mal zu gucken ob mir das Feedern im allgemeinen gefällt. Jetzt möchte ich mir aber was besseres zulegen.
MfG


----------



## wrdaniel (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tipps zum angekn mit Method Feeder und Winkelpickerinkel*

Hier einfach mal 2 Ruten von Spro die für dich passen würden.

*Method*

http://www.gerlinger.de/feederruten/937/spro+steckrute+ridge+sensitive+feeder+360m_laenge+3_60m_++wg/87724/

Länge 3,6m WG -70g

Je nach Gewässer und deinen Vorlieben auch als "3,3m -70g" oder "3,6m -90g".

*Picker*

http://www.gerlinger.de/auflagekoepfe/949/spro+steckrute+ridge+sensitive+picker_laenge+3_00m_++wg/87722/

Länge 3,0m WG -40g


----------



## Mind (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tipps zum angekn mit Method Feeder und Winkelpickerinkel*

Der unterscheid zwischen einer Method Feeder Rute und ner normale Feeder Rute ist das die Method Feeder um einiges weicher ist um die Flucht die beim Selbsthacken des Fisches Abzufedern um ein ausschlitzen zu vermeiden. 

Beim Method Feeder auf Karpfen sollte man sogar noch ein Gummi einhängen um die ersten Fluchten abzumildern. 

An meine normal Feeder kommt kein Method Feeder mehr dran weil mir die Fische oft ausgestiegen sind. 

Hab aber noch ne Uralte Feederrute die ist Butterweich damit geht es super.

Leichte Method Feeder (10-20gr) kannst du auch an einer stabileren Picker gut fischen.


----------



## Nikii (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tipps zum angekn mit Method Feeder und Winkelpickerinkel*

Okey danke für die Tipps.
welche Rute fischst du denn bei Method Feedern?
MfG


----------



## Lui Nairolf (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tipps zum angekn mit Method Feeder und Winkelpickerinkel*

Hallo Nikki, ich würd mir keinen allzugroßen Kopf machen wegen der Method-Feeder-Rute. Ich hab mir mittlerweile nur noch eine "billige" Feederrute im Gebrauch mit einem WG bis 80 Gramm. Die Rute macht alles, was sie soll und ist auch sensibel genug für kleine Weißfische oder vorsichtige Schleien. Winklepicker lass ich mittlerweile eher daheim, weil ich mit der Feeder flexibler bin. 

Die Fluchten bei "The Method" fang ich mit einem nicht zu weich eingestellten Freilauf der Rolle ab. Funktionierte bisher anstandslos. 

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tipps zum angekn mit Method Feeder und Winkelpickerinkel*

Servus.
Leute klärt mich mal auf. Beim Karpfenangeln mit selbsthakmethode wird darüber diskutiert ob ein 60  oder 80gr Blei notwendig ist damit sich der fisch odentlich hakt und so weiter Ruten mit 3 oder 3,5 lbs welche ordentliche Prügel sind werden verwendet und schnüre bis 0,40.
Ihr redet über Method Feeder welches ja eigentlich auch nichts anderes ist, als das Futter ums Blei geknetet wird und im Prinzip nicht anderes ist als ne Festbleimontage. Da soll man mit ner normalen Feeder die Fluchten nicht richtig abfangen können und man braucht unbedingt ne "Echte Method Feeder Rute" weils sonst nicht richtig funzt.
Aslo seids ma nicht Böse aber entweder haben einige nulllll Ahnung von Angeln oder sind solche Grobmotoriker das mit nem Besenstiel besser bedient werden.
Leute last euch doch von der Industrie und ein paar Geschäftemachern nicht jeden Scheiß einreden.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Tipps zum angekn mit Method Feeder und Winkelpickerinkel*

Ich habs a.a.S. ja schon geschrieben, aber "Method Feeder" ist mittlerweile mehr zu einem Oberbegriff für das Fischen mit ums Blei modelliertem Futter geworden. Von ganz leichten Bleichen mit schnell löslichem Futter auf Weißfisch, über Pelletbomben und richtg schwere Futterblei mit Fluchtmontagen ist da alles dabei und eben auch die "guade oide Fuadawurzn", durchlaufend und halt eine Futterspirale, wie eh und je.


----------

